# 4 lý do bạn nên sở hữu nước tẩy trang



## hong nhung (27/6/18)

Ngoài dầu tẩy trang đang làm mưa làm gió thế giới làm đẹp của bạn gái, gần đây còn xuất hiện thêm một khái niệm mới đình đám không kém, đó là sản phẩm nước tẩy trang. Hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá những lý do bạn nên sở hữu ngay dòng sản phẩm này nhé!

*Nước tẩy trang là gì?*
Từ khá lâu trước đây, nước tẩy trang đã được các chuyên viên trang điểm chuyên nghiệp tin dùng bởi khả năng làm sạch tiện lợi không cần dùng đến nước như các loại sữa hay dầu tẩy trang khác. Cái tên Micellar bắt nguồn từ chính cấu tạo của nó: những hạt micelles – phân tử dầu cực nhỏ được bao bọc bởi nước. Điều khác biệt của loại tẩy trang chính là không để lại cảm giác “dầu mỡ” hay dính dớp khó chịu cho làn da mà vẫn hoàn toàn làm sạch lớp trang điểm một cách hoàn hảo nhất.




_Nước tẩy trang có cách sử dụng khá đơn giản: Chỉ cần thấm miêng bông tẩy trang với sản phẩm và lau nhẹ, lớp trang điểm sẽ biến mất ngay lập tức._
​*Vì sao nên sở hữu nước tẩy trang?*

*1. DỊ ỨNG VỚI DẦU TẨY TRANG*
Có một sự thật là, mặc dù đã thực hiện quá trình nhũ hóa đúng như hướng dẫn nhưng dầu tẩy trang vẫn có thể khiến một số bạn gái bị nổi mụn ẩn li ti dưới da trông rất mất thẩm mỹ. Điều này hoàn toàn không phải chỉ vì chất lượng dầu kém mà do làn da của bạn dị ứng với một sốthành phần trong sản phẩm. Vì thế, lời khuyên dành cho bạn là nên thử chuyển sang nước tẩy trang – sản phẩm được đánh giá là giải pháp thay thếdầu vô cùng hiệu quả đối với những cô nàng không thể “kết bạn” với dầu.

*2. CÓ QUÁ ÍT THỜI GIAN ĐỂ CHĂM SÓC DA*
Nếu bạn thuộc típ người bận rộn, yêu cầu công việc đòi hỏi di chuyển nhiều và quỹ thời gian luôn sít sao, nước tẩy trang chính là lựa chọn dành cho bạn. Không cần phải sử dụng với nước, chỉ cần thấm lên miếng bông tẩy trang và lớp trang điểm sẽ được “hô biến” sạch sẽ, đấy chính là lý do tại sao các chuyên gia lại ưa chuộng sản phẩm này đến như vậy.

*3. TÌM KIẾM MỘT SẢN PHẨM DỊU NHẸ*
Nếu sữa tẩy trang khiến da bị nóng rát, hay dầu tẩy trang luôn làm bạn cảm thấy khó chịu với cảm giác “dính dớp” để lại thì lời khuyên dành cho bạn đó là nước tẩy trang. Với công thức dịu nhẹ như nước, đây thực sự là một lựa chọn tuyệt hảo cho những cô nàng đang tìm kiếm một sản phẩm ưng ý cho làn da của mình.




_Nước tẩy trang với khả năng làm sạch không thua kém các sản phẩm khác những vô cùng dịu nhẹ cho làn da nhạy cảm đang rất được phái đẹp ưa chuộng_
​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

